# What pronoun do you use to refer to Sheik?



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

SPOILER (if you didnt play oot yet lol)
Sheik is Zelda, so Sheik is a girl. I still refer to him as a he. This is confusing.
I call "it" a he.

Do you guys use male or female pronouns?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

I call Sheik Sheik. For Sheik is Sheik until further notice.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 3, 2014)

Sheik is Zelda in disguise as a man. The "Sheik" identity that she created is supposed to be male. So I don't think it's a problem to call Sheik "he".


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 3, 2014)

why would I ever bring up Sheik into a conversation
I haven't played any loz games sry


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 3, 2014)

Netflix said:


> why would I ever bring up Sheik into a conversation
> I haven't played any loz games sry


Then why post?

It's Zelda, so I would refer to Sheik as she. There's no sex change stuff happening, she just disguises herself.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Then why post?
> 
> There's no sex change stuff happening, she just disguises herself.


you don't know that.. zelda has some pretty strong magic


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> you don't know that.. zelda has some pretty strong magic



O>O
----

I don't think she would go that far...


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 3, 2014)

I just checked the text dump to make sure and yeah Ruto refers to Sheik as "young man" and "him". So yeah. Zelda's female but when she is presenting herself as a man (uh... magical sex-change or not...) it just makes more sense to call Sheik he.


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2014)

They. I was trying to explain this to my brother of how they doesn't mean a whole group of people but he didn't care.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2014)

Sheik is actually one of my favourite video game characters, and also my favourite Super Smash Bros. character because of, his, ability to go from male to female, and, female to male. Whenever I speak of him, I refer him as male, because, Zelda turns into a man to hide from Ganondorf, so, I consider him male, as long as Zelda remains in his form.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> They. I was trying to explain this to my brother of how they doesn't mean a whole group of people but he didn't care.



I don't think they understand.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Sheik is actually one of my favourite video game characters, and also my favourite Super Smash Bros. character because of, his, ability to go from male to female, and, female to male. Whenever I speak of him, I refer him as male, because, Zelda turns into a man to hide from Ganondorf, so, I consider him male, as long as Zelda remains in his form.



Isn't Zelda separate from Sheik in the new SSB?


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2014)

Read it as Shrek. Now I'm disappointed.

I got a little ogre eager.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> Isn't Zelda separate from Sheik in the new SSB?



Well, in Brawl, you can change in the middle of a match, or, choose before the match begins.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> Isn't Zelda separate from Sheik in the new SSB?



Yes, and Project M, _I think._ Not sure.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 3, 2014)

I consider Sheik female, just like Zelda, because it's just a disguise...but I still refer to Sheik with male pronouns.

...uh. I don't have any reason why, I just... do. ._.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 3, 2014)

I consider Sheik male. (Kind of like with Conchita. Conchita is a she, but Thomas is a He.)


----------



## Radagast (Jul 3, 2014)

I use she. I think Ruto was just mistaken


----------



## n64king (Jul 3, 2014)

I use to say He until I learned the story right and used logic, so now I say She. I hate how one tiny little booboo in the text or something that's meant to be part of the story (like Ruto is misinformed/doesn't get it) sends people off on the wrong path for almost 20 years.  They've said She like 10,000 other times in various mentions.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoiler: DO NOT CLICK THIS UNLESS YOU'VE BEATEN OOT BECAUSE SPOILERS



Well she's Zelda isn't she? So yeah, she's a girl. It's even in the name, *She*ik.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 3, 2014)

does this really need to be a thread


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2014)

I use they


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Jawile said:


> does this really need to be a thread


Does this really _need_ to be a post?
It's a legit question.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 3, 2014)

God when I read the title I thought it said Shrek and I just

Honestly, I don't know. I rarely talk about Sheik, and when I do, I rarely use pronouns. I can see both sides of the argument, though, so I usually follow someone else's lead and use the pronouns they're using.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 9, 2014)

How many situations are you gonna get into when you actually need to refer to sheik via pronoun. Besides to me Sheik looked female, just like any other sheikah we've seen in the series. 

Besides who cares what pronouns Ruto uses; Ruto is a FISH, can you tell what gender a fish is?? She's probably the same with humanoids


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Warrior said:


> How many situations are you gonna get into when you actually need to refer to sheik via pronoun. Besides to me Sheik looked female, just like any other sheikah we've seen in the series.
> 
> Besides who cares what pronouns Ruto uses; Ruto is a FISH, can you tell what gender a fish is?? She's probably the same with humanoids



Hey man, fish people are people too!...sort of.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 9, 2014)

I use he.

Yeah, Sheik is technically Zelda, and therefore a "she", but if you're gonna refer to Sheik as "she" just because Sheik is Zelda, why not also ditch the name "Sheik" and just call "her" Zelda?


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 9, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Spoiler: DO NOT CLICK THIS UNLESS YOU'VE BEATEN OOT BECAUSE SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> Well she's Zelda isn't she? So yeah, she's a girl. It's even in the name, *She*ik.



Kinda late for spoilers.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 9, 2014)

I refer to Sheik as a man because that's the way he and all of those that interact with him identify him. It's the same way I refer to anyone else, fictional or otherwise. Even when I played the game as a kid and knew Sheik was Zelda, I referred to him as a male because that's the way he is introduced. That being said, biologically speaking, Sheik is still a female.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 9, 2014)

shiek is zelda and zelda identifies as a girl, she just temporarily disguises as a man, so if you know theyre zelda itd be more proper to refer to them as she, but if you dont want to reveal anything when talking about them using singular they pronouns is the second most proper pronoun to use, as it is gender neutral and doesnt deny zelda of her real identification as a girl but also doesnt reveal that shiek is a girl.

also for people saying theres no magical sex change, zelda identifies as a girl so even with a sex change shed still be a girl unless she realized she was actually a boy.

but yea they/them pronouns if I dont want to spoil anything but usually she pronouns when im casually talking about shiek

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> God when I read the title I thought it said Shrek and I just



oh my god same


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 9, 2014)

I would always just use 'they' pronouns. 
Speaking of Sheik, how is their name actually pronounced? My friend and I both say it differently, so clearly at least one of us has been pronouncing it wrong...


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 9, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> shiek is zelda and zelda identifies as a girl, she just temporarily disguises as a man, so if you know theyre zelda itd be more proper to refer to them as she, but if you dont want to reveal anything when talking about them using singular they pronouns is the second most proper pronoun to use, as it is gender neutral and doesnt deny zelda of her real identification as a girl but also doesnt reveal that shiek is a girl.
> 
> also for people saying theres no magical sex change, zelda identifies as a girl so even with a sex change shed still be a girl unless she realized she was actually a boy.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I think it'd be pretty rude to refer to Sheik as "they" or "she", even though yes, Sheik is Zelda and Zelda identifies as a woman.

The problem is, Sheik is Zelda's _disguise_. And so when you refer to Sheik as anything other than a man, you're outing her. 

..Which I have a personal issue with, as a closeted trans man (outside of the internet). 
Yes, I identify as a guy, and want to be free to be myself. But for safety reasons, I stay in the closet. And if someone knew that I identify as a man - regardless of if I told them personally, or if they simply found out - I'd be really upset with them if they outed me.


Also; "they" would still out Sheik, although the people who hear you refer to Sheik as "they" might not be able to put together _why_ you're calling Sheik, who is introduced as a man, as that.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 9, 2014)

Male pronouns. Sheik is Zelda presenting as male.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I call Sheik a boy. xD I mean, it's Zelda as a boy so isn't it proper to call her a boy while in that disguise?


----------



## Mylin (Jul 9, 2014)

I refer to Sheik as a male.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 9, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I would always just use 'they' pronouns.
> Speaking of Sheik, how is their name actually pronounced? My friend and I both say it differently, so clearly at least one of us has been pronouncing it wrong...


It's pronounced "sheek".


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

Shiek is a girl in her pants thats all that matters in this case. what a dumb board


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Shiek is a girl in her pants thats all that matters in this case. what a dumb board



What's "in someones pants" doesn't make someone a girl or a boy.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

legend of zelda ocarina of time is not real life, so it does make her a girl in this case.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> legend of zelda ocarina of time is not real life, so it does make her a girl in this case.



That doesn't even make sense?? How does it not being real life make any difference?

Besides, even if what's in "someones pants" makes someone a man or a woman (which is doesn't, and will never), you haven't seen what's "in her pants" - so you couldn't know.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

She's a girl. End of story. What a dumb argument the creators and nintendo refer to her as a her, its just some dumb young children trying to fight about gender equality. You know what I hear from you right now? You're saying OMG U SHUT UP SHEIK CAN BE WHATEVER GENDER SHIEK WANTS TO BE when she's already a girl and you know it


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> She's a girl. End of story. What a dumb argument the creators and nintendo refer to her as a her, its just some dumb young children trying to fight about gender equality. You know what I hear from you right now? You're saying OMG U SHUT UP SHEIK CAN BE WHATEVER GENDER SHIEK WANTS TO BE when she's already a girl and you know it


You're very rude. :/

Also, *1.* "dumb young children"? I'm 21, thank you.
*2.* Accepting someone as their gender identity isn't "gender equality" - it's common courtesy.
*3* I never said Zelda was a man. Read my post on the previous page regarding her gender and how it relates to her alias, Shiek.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Never really thought about this...

I always just use a female pronoun, because I don't think of her as Shiek. I think of her as Zelda in a disguise, since I automatically knew that Shiek was Zelda in Ocarina of Time.

That being said, both should be acceptable terms, unless Shiek has come up to one of you personally and told you exactly what they would like to be called.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> You're very rude. :/
> 
> Also, *1.* "dumb young children"? I'm 21, thank you.
> *2.* Accepting someone as their gender identity isn't "gender equality" - it's common courtesy.
> *3* I never said Zelda was a man. Read my post on the previous page regarding her gender and how it relates to her alias, Shiek.



no idea why youre going on like you are. stop mini modding this board, youve been doing it for the past 3 pages telling people what we should call HER. Your first post doesnt even make sense. You say its a her but then say we shouldnt just call her a her because you think maybe secretly she likes to be a man. you can think that but seriously the mini modding makes you look like youre a little kid which is exactly what youre acting like


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> no idea why youre going on like you are. stop mini modding this board, youve been doing it for the past 3 pages telling people what we should call HER. Your first post doesnt even make sense. You say its a her but then say we shouldnt just call her a her because you think maybe secretly she likes to be a man. you can think that but seriously the mini modding makes you look like youre a little kid which is exactly what youre acting like



My first post was a joke - because I thought it was strange that some people are willing to call Zelda "Shiek", but won't call Zelda when in Shiek-mode "he". In other words, if you can accept her disguise, why can't you accept the gender she chose for her disguise?

And what?? I never said she secretly likes to be a man. Don't put words in my mouth. :/


Here, look at it as an "Actor and Character" sort of relationship - the actor in this case (Zelda) is a woman, but the character she plays (Shiek) is a man.
Now, imagine someone gets a role in a movie or play, who is a woman, but the character they're playing as is a man; Would you refer to the character as "she", just because of the actors gender?

And please explain how I'm "mini-modding"?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> My first post was a joke - because I thought it was strange that some people are willing to call Zelda "Shiek", but won't call Zelda when in Shiek-mode "he". In other words, if you can accept her disguise, why can't you accept the gender she chose for her disguise?
> 
> And what?? I never said she secretly likes to be a man. Don't put words in my mouth. :/
> 
> ...



Guys, don't fight about this. This is probably one of the least important matters and was only put up here as a little subject to talk about. -_-


----------



## Geoni (Jul 12, 2014)

Her. It's zelda. 

If you were in Hyrule and met Sheik, you would likely refer to her as him due to the disguise if it's good enough. Like Ruto did.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Guys, don't fight about this. This is probably one of the least important matters and was only put up here as a little subject to talk about. -_-



I'm remaining civil as possible. However, I can't just sit back and let someone insult me and put words in my mouth.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

oh of course this is a creepysheepy board


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh honey... If someone presents themselves as male, you refer to them as male unless told otherwise, m'kay? It's just respectful.

That being said, y'all are arguing over a fictional character.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Oh honey... If someone presents themselves as male, you refer to them as male unless told otherwise, m'kay? It's just respectful.
> 
> That being said, y'all are arguing over a fictional character.



wow this just got real


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Oh honey... If someone presents themselves as male, you refer to them as male unless told otherwise, m'kay? It's just respectful.
> 
> That being said, y'all are arguing over a fictional character.


I'm not arguing for the characters sake - I'm arguing because Oranges seems to think that what's "in someones pants" makes them a man or a woman. (And because, like I said before, I'm having words put in my mouth and insulted for no good reason)


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

youre just as bad as creepysheepy.
i said twice "in this case" it's a girl but you just read what you want to read so you can fight. get over it you extreme tumblr hippie


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> youre just as bad as creepysheepy.
> i said twice "in this case" it's a girl but you just read what you want to read so you can fight. get over it you extreme tumblr hippie


You said "in this case" _once_, and that was only after stating that it's "because it's not real life" (which, you never explained how that makes any difference)

And I'll say it again; you're very rude. You have _*no*_ reason to go around calling me (nor creepysheepy - whom I don't understand why you keep singling out like that) names.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> youre just as bad as creepysheepy.
> i said twice "in this case" it's a girl but you just read what you want to read so you can fight. get over it you extreme tumblr hippie



Just because I'm condemning the argument does NOT mean I am on your side. The fact is, you've been a real prick and you type like an infant. Before matters get worse, I suggest apologizing, because your behavior is not appropriate for such a nice and generally positive forum.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Just because I'm condemning the argument does NOT mean I am on your side. The fact is, you've been a real prick and you type like an infant. Before matters get worse, I suggest apologizing, because your behavior is not appropriate for such a nice and generally positive forum.


*Ahem* Just thought I'd say I think everyone in general just needs to stop using age as an insult..


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> *Ahem* Just thought I'd say I think everyone in general just needs to stop using age as an insult..



they probably mean mental age


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> *Ahem* Just thought I'd say I think everyone in general just needs to stop using age as an insult..



Bro, infants can't type. Period. I wasn't meaning that like he was immature, more like he was inept. I could've said: "You type like an orangutan." Sorry if I was misinterpreted.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Bro, infants can't type. Period. I wasn't meaning that like he was immature, more like he was inept. I could've said: "You type like an orangutan." Sorry if I was misinterpreted.



ooh watch out theyll yell at you for not understanding what they said even though it made no sense to start with and then creepysheepy will be a rude cow for no reason for the rest of the night


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 12, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> ooh watch out theyll yell at you for not understanding what they said even though it made no sense to start with and then creepysheepy will be a rude cow for no reason for the rest of the night



*sigh*

I'm out. Shouldn't have jumped in on this to begin with. >_<


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

I refer to Sheik as either just Sheik or on rare occasions he never she always he


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

Also you say I type like an infant, thats so funny cause someone had to tell creepysheepy that her Hyrule Warriors board wasnt in caps and she had to go edit her bad typing into caps to be proper i read it just now


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

... I use "he".


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

The only time mini mod is nice to people is when people agree with her. now that isnt very nice is it


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

What did I do to you? I was just asking everyone to stop arguing. I never said I disliked anyone or was trying to be mean. I was just voicing what I thought needed to be addressed and that is all there is to it.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

Oranges, I know you're just going to accuse me of "mini-modding" again, but you _really_ need to ditch the "I'm better than all of you and you're all dumb" attitude. If not for others sake, at least do it so you don't get yourself banned. :/ Because believe me, if you keep it up, that's exactly what will happen.


----------



## n64king (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm laughing how one board you're all nice but this board is a fight for some reason. It's like the same people too...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

n64king said:


> I'm laughing how one board you're all nice but this board is a fight for some reason. It's like the same people too...


 I am sorry to have interrupted two boards with the same talk, I hope you all can forgive me


----------



## n64king (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol I just meant how we're all being nice in the Smash Bros board but here it's like 
Not you specifically


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol I just meant how we're all being nice in the Smash Bros board but here it's like



Sorry, I feel bad for making people feel angry or upset so I apologize to everyone, again


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> My first post was a joke - because I thought it was strange that some people are willing to call Zelda "Shiek", but won't call Zelda when in Shiek-mode "he". In other words, if you can accept her disguise, why can't you accept the gender she chose for her disguise?
> 
> And what?? I never said she secretly likes to be a man. Don't put words in my mouth. :/
> 
> ...


That's a good analogy and in line with my reasoning for calling Sheik he.


----------



## baller (Jul 12, 2014)

y do we have to be constrained to 2 genders, have some respect 4 the ppl with oppressed sexualties


----------



## Story (Jul 12, 2014)

She's a women, if she identifies herself as a women. Even though she is a cross dresser, that doesn't really mean she wants to be regarded as a male. I honestly think it's as simple as that. 
And I say this without ever playing Ocarina of Time.

I'm interested in this debate though.
I wrote a character like this who disguised himself as a women and later cross dressed as a hobby/personal preference. He often brings up that he's a male when asked and actively denies being homosexual or bisexual. He just likes women's clothing.
Feel free to clarify if this is "impossible" or unusual for a cross dresser if you are better familar with the culture than I am.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 12, 2014)

Story said:


> She's a women, if she identifies herself as a women. Even though she is a cross dresser, that doesn't really mean she wants to be regarded as a male. I honestly think it's as simple as that.
> And I say this without ever playing Ocarina of Time.
> 
> I'm interested in this debate though.
> ...



It depends on the person, really. Some prefer to be refered to as female when cross dressing, some still prefer male. This mornin  in the newspaper, in the good deed feed, someone said  'thank you to a waitress In Wilkinsons  for referring to me as 'miss' when I was cross dressing the other day, despite my hefty beard growth.' So that person prefered to be referred to as a female, whereas I've met some people who would still rather be referred to as male, like your character.
In situations like that, it's usually better to ask the perform what they would like to be called, which is why I refer to Sheik as 'they', since it's not actually possible to ask them.


----------



## Story (Jul 12, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> It depends on the person, really. Some prefer to be refered to as female when cross dressing, some still prefer male. This mornin  in the newspaper, in the good deed feed, someone said  'thank you to a waitress In Wilkinsons  for referring to me as 'miss' when I was cross dressing the other day, despite my hefty beard growth.' So that person prefered to be referred to as a female, whereas I've met some people who would still rather be referred to as male, like your character.
> In situations like that, it's usually better to ask the perform what they would like to be called, which is why I refer to Sheik as 'they', since it's not actually possible to ask them.


Ah, that makes a lot of sense. 
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Radagast (Jul 12, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Sheik is Zelda presenting as male.





Shimmer said:


> it's Zelda as a boy



But is this even true? Sheik herself never stated her own gender identity, only having been called a "young man" by someone else who might have been mistaken. I mean, Ruto didn't know Sheik was Zelda anyway



Mephisto Pheles said:


> In other words, if you can accept her disguise, why can't you accept the gender she chose for her disguise?





Mephisto Pheles said:


> the actor in this case (Zelda) is a woman, but the character she plays (Shiek) is a man.



I totally see your point and this might seem like a nitpick, but isn't it just an assumption that the gender she chose for her disguise is male, and that the character she plays is a man? In fact, Eiji Aonuma himself has said:

"We recently received information from a survey conducted in the US that indicated that, among our female characters, users had a preference for those that were more on the independent side, such as Shiek and Tetra"

It's also important to note that Sheik was referred to with female pronouns on the official Zelda website and her trophy descriptions in Super Smash Bros. Melee and Brawl


----------



## Tessie (Jul 12, 2014)

I always say She...Sheik is Zelda in my opinion so yeah. I know others have different theories lol






baller said:


> y do we have to be constrained to 2 genders, have some respect 4 the ppl with oppressed sexualties




preach~~~~


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

some people said the exact same thing as me but you dont stomp their opinion out. really rude op


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 12, 2014)

Story said:


> She's a women, if she identifies herself as a women. Even though she is a cross dresser, that doesn't really mean she wants to be regarded as a male. I honestly think it's as simple as that.
> And I say this without ever playing Ocarina of Time.
> 
> I'm interested in this debate though.
> ...


I actually am a crossdresser myself, who is not transgender. I am a male who sometimes dresses like a female.
Personally I prefer to be called "he". I'm not taking on a different identity when I wear female clothing. It's just clothes to me and I still feel like the same person and still identify as male. But I only expect people who actually know me to be aware of that. Strangers of course will call me she and ma'am because that's the appearance I'm presenting externally, and I don't get offended by that.

Other crossdressers may feel differently. For example, transgender people consider themselves to actually be the opposite gender from which they were born. And drag queens take on a female role as an act of artistic performance.

In Sheik's case though, it is Zelda living out the role of a man. Zelda is female but the alternate identity of Sheik that she created is a male identity. We can be certain of this because the other characters in the game refer to Sheik as a man. It's part of what makes the big reveal that Zelda is Sheik such a shock.


----------



## Cress (Jul 12, 2014)

I never really payed attention to it, but I call Sheik a guy l in OoT, and a girl in Smash Bros. Mainly because in OoT, they make Sheik appear male, but in Smash Bros, they don't hide that she's Zelda, and (I think) it says she in the trophy description.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 12, 2014)

guyz

wat if zelda was a girl!!!!!?!?!?!!!?


----------



## Uffe (Jul 12, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> I just checked the text dump to make sure and yeah Ruto refers to Sheik as "young man" and "him". So yeah. Zelda's female but when she is presenting herself as a man (uh... magical sex-change or not...) it just makes more sense to call Sheik he.



I believe they did that so that the player wouldn't catch on that Sheik is really Zelda. Anyway:

Sheik's Gender


----------



## n64king (Jul 13, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I believe they did that so that the player wouldn't catch on that Sheik is really Zelda. Anyway:
> 
> Sheik's Gender



Oh boy so that's where the thread restarts. That's really where this whole thread keeps going round and round. 
Sheik = Zelda = Female
The reason they say Sheik is male is because it's Zelda in disguise and they don't know it's a her.
I mean I know the question is "what do you say", but we turned it into "what IS sheik" haha


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 13, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I believe they did that so that the player wouldn't catch on that Sheik is really Zelda. Anyway:
> 
> Sheik's Gender


No it's because Zelda was in disguise as a man.

Why can't people understand how Zelda can be female but that Sheik is a separate male identity that she fabricated to conceal her true female identity? The dialog in the game makes that clear. You can use "she" to talk about things _Zelda_ did while in disquise as Sheik but that doesn't make the character of _Sheik_ a female. Zelda created the identity of "Sheik", and for some reason, probably to be a more convincing cover, she decided to make "Sheik" a man.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 13, 2014)

I think people understand that she says shes male when shes sheik but they dont want to realize that shes still a female biologically because she is zelda. they want to have some stupid tumblr hippie extremist fight over gender rights that no one was asking for and doesnt even make sense in this case.


----------



## Radagast (Jul 13, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> The dialog in the game makes that clear.



But there's a few other things that make it clear that the dialog in the game is inaccurate


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I think people understand that she says shes male when shes sheik but they dont want to realize that shes still a female biologically because she is zelda. they want to have some stupid tumblr hippie extremist fight over gender rights that no one was asking for and doesnt even make sense in this case.



You're at it again? Seriously?? :/ 

I'll say it again: *biology does not determine ones gender*. 
_*I*_ am "biologically female", but I am _*not*_ a woman. I am a _*man*_.

People are _not_ saying that Zelda is a man. They're merely stating that it's silly to call Sheik "she", because the character Sheik - that Zelda invented - is a man. Why call a male character "she"?

I quote my previous response:


> Here, look at it as an "Actor and Character" sort of relationship - the actor in this case (Zelda) is a woman, but the character she plays (Shiek) is a man.
> Now, imagine someone gets a role in a movie or play, who is a woman, but the character they're playing as is a man; Would you refer to the character as "she", just because of the actors gender?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 13, 2014)

you cant say "you again" when ive been on this board more recently than you. so really we should be saying YOU AGAIN to you cause everyone disagreed with you like 10 times already get off the board if youre just gonna be a *tumblr extremist.*


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> you cant say "you again" when ive been on this board more recently than you. so really we should be saying YOU AGAIN to you cause everyone disagreed with you like 10 times already get off the board if youre just gonna be a *tumblr extremist.*



I _can_ say "you again", because you were here _previously_ saying the _exact same thing_. Therefore, you saying the same thing _"again"_.

And no, I will not get off the board. I will not let your bigoted, elitist attitude go unnoticed. You want me to leave you alone?

Then stop going around acting like a jerk.

(And, by the way, people have disagreed with you, too. Several times. It's not like I'm the only one here with this opinion)


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 13, 2014)

She, since Zelda is Sheik, and she is a female. Or I would just use they.


----------



## n64king (Jul 13, 2014)

You guys are idiots for fighting with them on every board. It's clearly a troll cause they attack everyone and post stupid things everywhere, you're arguing on this board and other boards for no reason and you're probably gonna get yourself in trouble if you keep fighting. Feel free to continue, but you look like a moron doing so. Especially on the "what age are you" board that was fairly dead and now is at the top.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You look mad crazy everywhere trying to tell them what they should be doing when it's clear they have no intention on listening to anyone.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 13, 2014)

im not trolling she is mini modding all over the place and that right she is an idiot she keeps fighting with me everywhere just cause she is wrong and no one shares her stupid opinion. shiek is a GIRL. more people said that on here than you did. i guess you have no leg to stand on so you have to go after grammar and other stupid things

- - - Post Merge - - -

shes talking about who is more mature than who on the other thread wow such an adult


----------



## Jawile (Jul 13, 2014)




----------

